# serge nubret's workout



## slydeflex (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea what Serge Nubret's workout was at the time he was competing? I understand that he liked high reps and little rest between sets.


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 27, 2004)

he used an incredibly high volume/light weight style workout.
 e.g.
 he does concentration curls non-stop with 20lbs DBs for almost an hour.
 he does more than 35 sets for chest, and the only exercise he does for chest is flat bench press.


----------

